# Your favorite plants



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

I am setting up my first vivarium soon and am starting to plan the plant layout. I was wondering if you guys could all post your favorite plants for each category, and maybe include a picture so that I can get ideas for what plants I want to get. Thanks in advance!

And the categories of plants I am interested in:

1 Bromeliads

2 Tillandsias

3 Ferns

4 Anthuriums

5 ground cover (if plants like these are even used in this hobby)

6 creeping plants for the background

7. Favorite plant in general

Thanks again. I look forward to seeing what plants you guys like!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

1) Neoregelias,

























and Vriesea









2)Tillandsia ionantha
http://anwyl.com/Photopages/tillandsia/ ... nantha.htm

3)Maidnehair ferns









4)Don't have an opinion
5)Baby tears, though it spreads slowly. I use moss, baby tears and something called pincushion, which is almost Identical to baby tears.








this one will probably die on you, but then the fruits leave the seeds behind, and that grows like crazy in vivs.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/i ... 8&ei=UTF-8
http://www.tropgard.com/plant_profiles/baby_tears.htm

6)havent used one yet
7)Haraella odorata, a very cute mini orchid that does very well in vivs with misting systems and fans. 
Mine is about to bloom for the first time.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I like most plants so ill just post a few
for ground covers i like episcia "silver skies". It has a buitiful creeping habit, but best of all it has gorgeous leaves under low light, and red orange flowers under high light.

my all time favorite plants are anything in the family _araceae_ anthuriums pothos philodendron are all members but ther are a tone of weird awesome ones. I don't have too many yet but there is something about them!


----------



## Brom (Jun 23, 2012)

I am new to the hobby here as well, and am still in the process of setting up my first viv, but I have some broms in there right now - all neoregelias. I can personally attest to the value of the cultivar "chiquita linda." I have three, and they're tiny (like 3" across) , but they are big enough to be at least minimally functional, and will hold a little water. They were the first to set out roots (I'm talking a week after I got them mounted, and a solid two or three weeks before I ever saw a hint of roots from any of the others), and two of them already have pups beginning to form. They propogate like crazy, too! 

I also like the cultivar "ritzy red," which has since caught up to my chiquita lindas in setting out roots. It's a bit bigger (4-5" across... ish), with a nicely shaped rosette, and has a bit more red in the center (and before they were put under my lights, they were significantly more red... still pretty, though) than a chiquita linda, but a nicely-sized pup from one looks almost like a full grown chiquita linda. I love them both so far.

Sorry, I know you asked about a lot more types of plants than just broms/neos, but I just got carried away, I guess. Hahaha, also, as you can tell by the username, I kinda love bromeliads.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hands Down ... Macodes Petola (Jewel Orchid)








This pic doesnt do this plant justice. 
The veins look like 24k gold in person. They even sparkle under the light.

I know it doesnt fall into anything youre looking for, but i had to share in the hopes i could sway you into it ;-)

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

> I can personally attest to the value of the cultivar "chiquita linda."


I didn't really get why everyone liked it so much until recently. I have three in my viv and they all just seemed little and green. but now one of them is starting to turn red at the center with lots of spots. truly a spectacular plant. I like Neoregelia little jewel, haven't had it for long but its covered in cherry red dots... what more can you ask for


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

One fern I've really come to love is the lemon button fern. I really like the look of them in the tank. They grow in interesting ways, and they also seem to do very well under the conditions of a typical dart frog tank. I'm very hard to please in the plant department and usually find myself questioning every choice in retrospect, but I've always been happy with these.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

1 Bromeliads

I am a huge fan of Vrieseas, Achemeas, and Billbergias... I think they are very under rated, probably Billbergias would be my favorite though, any of the smaller growing ones.

For Neos... ******** is nicely colored, lilliputiana is nice as well, and Bloodshot Eyes

2 Tillandsias

I really dont think these belong in most vivs, they need more air flow than what we can offer.

3 Ferns

The heart leaf fern, and the Grub/ET/Caterpillar fern are my two favorites unless you get into the small epiphytic ones and then its a whole nother ball game 

4 Anthuriums

Anthurium clidemiodies without a doubt.

5 ground cover (if plants like these are even used in this hobby)

Selaginella unicata, Pilea glauca, Pilea microphylla prostrata, Episcia sp. Silver Skies, Ficus Oak Leaf, Ficus Panam

6 creeping plants for the background

Ficus Oak Leaf, Ficus Panama, Cissus discolor, Cissus amazonica, Pellionia pulchra, Pellionia repens, Ficus radicans, Philodendron Burle Marx Fantasy

7. Favorite plant in general

Peperomia sp. Turboensis, Sinningia sp. Freckles, Ficus villosa, Sygonium rayii, Poaceae sp., Peperomia emarginella


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

bromileads 









chiquita linda(left) is a must- small and amazing color 









and mini orchids










there's really to many to mentions but I these are my favorite two categories


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

My favorite plant for ground cover and covering backgrounds is good ol tried and true ficus repens. Never have tried the oak leaf variety, but I will one day when I can find some.

My favorite orchid that I have in my vivs is maxilaria uncata.

Another plant that I really enjoy is alocasia.

edit to add maxillaria uncata photo.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

tillandsias can make good vivarium plants.
usually most species don't do well in the humidity, but I have had great luck with tillandsia cyanea, its a larger species for viv standards, and it doesn't have that powdered look. instead the leaves are long and smooth. Ive kept this in a 20 gallon tank with little to no air circulation for years and its always been happy.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

I like all the mini rex begonias .The "Teeny Bopper" Mini trailing violet is probably my new favorite.


----------

